

Jim Sterne on Measuring Your Social Media Marketing Campaign - jrich
http://blog.mixpanel.com/expert-interview-series-jim-sterne-on-measuri

======
banjiewen
Shameless plug: <http://www.meteorsolutions.com> is a pretty cool product in
this space. And we're hiring :D

